# Dash cam again!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don’t seem to have much luck with dashcams it seems, I had a black view as they were supposed to be the best, that failed on me when I needed it the most, so switched to Thinkware F770. First one was never right from the off, so after 6 months, Amazon fulfilled the order as the trader wasn’t trading on there anymore, and refunded me, so got another off Amazon as it was a nice unit, though surely it couldn’t happen again, but low and behold, 6 months later it’s failing again, there’s gotta be something that’s good out there, surely?????

Suggestions?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Ive recently got a Garmin 55 with hardwire kit that activates parking mode.

Small discreet unit, even warns you of fixed camera/light cameras. Speed warnings. 

Parking mode is good. Basically if parked up and the car is hit, the camera is activated to record the incident.

Highly recommend it. £119 from Halfords.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Surprised to read you had issues with the F770. I have that model and it's never let me down.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

How do you mean failing? What’s happening exactly?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Nextbase Dash Cam 512GW from Halfords and had them do the wiring. They have done a very tidy job.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Surprised to read you had issues with the F770. I have that model and it's never let me down.


Same here. I've had mine installed 18 months now, no issues at all (touch wood)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> How do you mean failing? What's happening exactly?


It's only recording his bad driving and missing everyone else's. :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had my Transcend about 5 years. It's been totally fine. In that time I've dropped it about 5 times and the suction mount has come unstuck countless times and it's smacked in to the windscreen or the dashboard.

You must be very unlucky.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Nextbase 312GW not the prettiest unit, but does the job. Proved invaluable in the summer when a numpty pulled out in front of me.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Take a look at the Viofo cams, A119 (various models) or A129 (dual cam) for budget, but quality end of the market. I recently picked up an A129 which I'm happy with, but with one significant caveat, the rear cam interferes with weak DAB signals on my 2018 Golf. I'm keeping the cam, but be aware that some rear cams, not just Viofo, and their wiring, can upset DAB, especially in weaker signal areas.
I'd recommend the Dashcamtalk.com forum for loads of info.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Parking mode is good. Basically if parked up and the car is hit, the camera is activated to record the incident.


How does that work, is it always recording then saves the footage if there's an impact? Or does it start recrding the moment of impact, by which time it'll have missed it happending


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> How does that work, is it always recording then saves the footage if there's an impact? Or does it start recrding the moment of impact, by which time it'll have missed it happending


The continuously record (but overwrite themselves). By which I mean it will continuously record and store 5 mins of footage (as an example, the length might be different), as soon as it reaches 5 mins it will delete and replace a second at a time, so the first second of that 5 minute file will disappear and an additional one appended to the end.

Usually what happens if there's a crash is that it triggers something (usually a G sensor in the unit or a gyro) that means it makes a copy of that time period of footage and stores it as a separate file on the device. Sometimes it will keep recording after the incident until the memory card is full or for a pre-set period of time.

Some devices don't record at 30fps in parking mode, it could be 15fps so you get every other frame (so it's a bit more like those weird CCTV videos that look like crap stop motion) but you get all the detail you need in a file that's half the size.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

For parking mode, some cams have a buffered mode which keeps the previous few seconds of recording so you can see the event that triggers the G sensor. I think that's what the Blackvue and Thinkwares do.
Some/most other devices only start recording once the G sensor is activated (not so good).
I run mine continuously using a power bank and when in parking mode it drops to a configurable 5 frames per second and starts recording if there is an "event". Not perfect, but good enough for my requirements


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

:driver:


blurb said:


> For parking mode, some cams have a buffered mode which keeps the previous few seconds of recording so you can see the event that triggers the G sensor. I think that's what the Blackvue and Thinkwares do.
> Some/most other devices only start recording once the G sensor is activated (not so good).
> I run mine continuously using a power bank and when in parking mode it drops to a configurable 5 frames per second and starts recording if there is an "event". Not perfect, but good enough for my requirements


What power bank do you use? Any links ? Thanks


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

packard said:


> :driver:
> 
> What power bank do you use? Any links ? Thanks


Got one of these for £26 and I see it's on that special price at the moment (lightning deal for the next 90 mins):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/RAVPower-P...73&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=ravpower+26800&psc=1

Also one of these from a warehouse deal. Same capacity, but a bit more fancy if I want to power my laptop:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PD-Power-B...qid=1544133473&sr=8-3&keywords=ravpower+26800

I get two days use running one cam 24 hours a day. Parking mode switches to 5FPS. Most of the time it's parked up, so that probably uses less power.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> How do you mean failing? What's happening exactly?


sorry, was working, too long to type up on iPhone, :lol:

well, i thought it was working fine, but the other day, on my first run of the day, there was a near miss incident, so i went to check the cam, and it wouldn't wi-fi link up, which i thought was strange, so i turned the car off completely, turned ignition on again, waited for it to start up, link up with Wi-Fi fine, checked recording and nothing from that mornings run was on it.

gave it the benefit of the doubt that time, then a few days later, another early morning run and another loony on the road so thought i'd check again, and the exact same thing happened, to a T, so now im wondering how much its actually been recording the whole time?

kinda lost faith in it now

first one went back because it went haywire, sure i put a thread up on here when it did, around June time i think


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> sorry, was working, too long to type up on iPhone, :lol:
> 
> well, i thought it was working fine, but the other day, on my first run of the day, there was a near miss incident, so i went to check the cam, and it wouldn't wi-fi link up, which i thought was strange, so i turned the car off completely, turned ignition on again, waited for it to start up, link up with Wi-Fi fine, checked recording and nothing from that mornings run was on it.
> 
> ...


Does it have a memory card? If so take it out and check that separately. If it has a card I would more likely say it's the card more than the camera at fault.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I got this the other day, and much to my surprise I actually really like it!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07K1T4FT3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Does it have a memory card? If so take it out and check that separately. If it has a card I would more likely say it's the card more than the camera at fault.


The cheap memory cards from the internet often turn out to be fake. They don't have the memory they claim and end up losing things.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Have a look at the 70mai, no parking mode but very good. (google for reviews)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> sorry, was working, too long to type up on iPhone, :lol:
> 
> well, i thought it was working fine, but the other day, on my first run of the day, there was a near miss incident, so i went to check the cam, and it wouldn't wi-fi link up, which i thought was strange, so i turned the car off completely, turned ignition on again, waited for it to start up, link up with Wi-Fi fine, checked recording and nothing from that mornings run was on it.
> 
> ...


The thinkware cameras are very strict when it comes to memory cards, and their size. The F770 has a max size of 64GB and to be a Thinkware branded one. However, there are certain ones that will work OK. I replaced my supplied thinkware 32GB card with a Transcend 128GB (it has to be a certain one though). This thread helps with choice.

https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/compatible-micro-sd-card-for-f770.20034/

It's worth a read, but I can assure you this 128GB card works works in a Thinkware F770:

TS128GUSDU1 Micro SDXC Class 10 UHS-I U1

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00WS63GZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It is their own card so I can’t see a problem with that tbh


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice though, much appreciated as usual :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've also tried a few but wished I'd just bought a Nextbase at the start..they get my vote.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Always worth checking sd cards with h2testw just to make sure they're legit


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

blurb said:


> Take a look at the Viofo cams, A119 (various models) or A129 (dual cam) for budget, but quality end of the market. I recently picked up an A129 which I'm happy with, but with one significant caveat, the rear cam interferes with weak DAB signals on my 2018 Golf. I'm keeping the cam, but be aware that some rear cams, not just Viofo, and their wiring, can upset DAB, especially in weaker signal areas.
> I'd recommend the Dashcamtalk.com forum for loads of info.


been looking at the A129 kit, and was on the verge of getting it, but when i looked at the "rear" camera, i don't think that would sit on the windscreen looking back into the car would it? the angle wouldn't be right?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I hope I am reading you correctly. The rear view camera is mounted on the back window not the windscreen to record the action at the back of your car.

https://www.halfords.com/technology/dash-cams/dash-cams/nextbase-512gw-rear-dash-cam

Select picture to see here.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

No, on the windscreen by the rear view mirror


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That is where the forward facing camera is placed. I have mine to the left so it doesn't impede my view.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to record inside the car, not out the rear


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> I need to record inside the car, not out the rear


 Curious as to why??


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Curious as to why??


I'm a taxi


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I hope I am reading you correctly. The rear view camera is mounted on the back window not the windscreen to record the action at the back of your car.
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/technology/dash-cams/dash-cams/nextbase-512gw-rear-dash-cam
> 
> Select picture to see here.


Some of them in Halfords are mounted on the windscreen to see out the back window.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

@bidderman1969
You might be in luck with the IR version :
https://www.facebook.com/viofo.worl...-pcs-led-7g-f18-ir-lens-and/2002515413160283/

https://www.viofo.com/community/index.php?threads/a129-new-dual-ir-camera.26556/


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm a taxi


Explains all


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

blurb said:


> Take a look at the Viofo cams, A119 (various models) or A129 (dual cam) for budget, but quality end of the market. I recently picked up an A129 which I'm happy with, but with one significant caveat, the rear cam interferes with weak DAB signals on my 2018 Golf. I'm keeping the cam, but be aware that some rear cams, not just Viofo, and their wiring, can upset DAB, especially in weaker signal areas.
> I'd recommend the Dashcamtalk.com forum for loads of info.


could your second camera turn all the ay round to record inside the vehicle? :thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

@Bidderman1969
The rear cam of the standard A129 won't rotate enough to point inward when mounted to the front screen.

You must have missed my post a few posts back. Their new product should be what you're looking for. Worth investigating.



blurb said:


> @bidderman1969
> You might be in luck with the IR version :
> https://www.facebook.com/viofo.worl...-pcs-led-7g-f18-ir-lens-and/2002515413160283/
> 
> https://www.viofo.com/community/index.php?threads/a129-new-dual-ir-camera.26556/


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

blurb said:


> @Bidderman1969
> The rear cam of the standard A129 won't rotate enough to point inward when mounted to the front screen.
> 
> You must have missed my post a few posts back. Their new product should be what you're looking for. Worth investigating.


Yeah I saw that, can't find anywhere that sells the IR one; and does that one rotate enough tho? :thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

The IR one is specifically for taxi driver applications. 
The Facebook link shows both cams either side of the rear view mirror. I think the camera hasn't quite been launched yet. The comments on FB say available in April.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> Same here. I've had mine installed 18 months now, no issues at all (touch wood)


Ditto. A year in for me and still going strong....fingers crossed


----------

